# New shoes - Am I missing something here?



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

My new shoes are SPD-SL and SPD compatible. I use SPD-SL. So the two bolt holes in the sole of the shoe for the SL style cleats are unused. The problem is that they are loose and sliding around in their slots and rattling like crazy. Both shoes are like this. On my current shoes these bolt holes are more secure and it takes some effort to slide them around and they don't rattle. Is there a way to secure these that I'm missing?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

If you remove the inner soles of the shoes, you may be able to take out the plates that hold the nuts. Or you can put in a dab of a removable glue (like silicone sealant) to stop the rattling.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> If you remove the inner soles of the shoes, you may be able to take out the plates that hold the nuts. Or you can put in a dab of a removable glue (like silicone sealant) to stop the rattling.


What Cav said.^^^

This process can be a tad tedious. I can take some effort to get that cover up on the bottom of the sole. Be careful not to make any ripples as you could feel them when you reassemble.


----------

